# companies and their brands



## Guest (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm sure in time Burton will own them all and there will be a new explosion of matching pant-suits.


Another good question would be how many companies actually press their own boards.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2007)

intake said:


> with so many brands out there how many companies are there that actually own the brands? here are two pretty big ones what other ones do you know of?
> 
> K2 Sports
> 
> ...



Mervin is owned by Quik, so I guess Mervin does not own Lib, GNU, BM and Roxy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2007)

intake said:


> with so many brands out there how many companies are there that actually own the brands? here are two pretty big ones what other ones do you know of?
> 
> K2 Sports
> 
> ...


i'm pretty sure k2 does ride, too


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2007)

palidon11 said:


> i'm pretty sure k2 does ride, too


is there an echo


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2007)

northern.no said:


> Mervin is owned by Quik, so I guess Mervin does not own Lib, GNU, BM and Roxy.


that could explain why mervin started doing roxy stuff


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Option and Olive.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Quiksilver owns
Dynastar
Lange
Look 
Rossignal
Roxy
Lib Tech
Gnu
Bent Metal
DC

Burton is 
Forum
4 Square
Special Blend
Jeenyus or whats left of Jeenyus

Salomon and Atomic are under the same umbrella

Northwave owns
Drake 
Bakoda
Venue

C3 
Capita
Coal
Def Con
Union
Deelux


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2007)

Slaughterhouse said:


> Option and Olive.


got another one for this..... NFA


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

NFA is gone now.

K2 is owned by an electronics company now as well.

Burton also owns Anon, Gravis, Analog, and Channel Island Surf.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

banffbadass said:


> K2 is owned by an electronics company now as well.


thought K2 was always K2... K2 Sports was a subsidiary of K2 Inc(designer, manufacturer, and distributor of premier branded sporting equipment)

just found this 
"On August 8, 2007, Jarden Corporation (NYSE: JAH) completed its acquisition of K2" 
Jarden is a provider of niche consumer products. Jarden operates in three primary business segments through a number of well recognized brands.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

Smokin' Snowboards:
Compatriot,Trilogy Arts, Farmer, and Steepwater.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Smokin doesn't own those brands just presses the boards for them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

master_blaster said:


> I'm sure in time Burton will own them all and there will be a new explosion of matching pant-suits.
> 
> 
> Another good question would be how many companies actually press their own boards.


forum owns jeenyus special blend and foursquare.
burton bought forum last year so with that being said burton now owns forum jeenyus special blend and foursquare. burton now owns the snowboarding world with thouse 4 companies. which blows because if they made their boards in the forum plant their boards would be 20x better and i would buy one. and i dispise burton


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

And Never Summer....owns Never Summer, and no one else.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

K2 also owns a bunch of paintball brands as well as other extreme sports stuff.

I didn't realize Atomic and Salomon were connected.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

zumiezrep24 said:


> forum owns jeenyus special blend and foursquare.
> burton bought forum last year so with that being said burton now owns forum jeenyus special blend and foursquare. burton now owns the snowboarding world with thouse 4 companies. which blows because if they made their boards in the forum plant their boards would be 20x better and i would buy one. and i dispise burton



We know this, you make sure to mention it everytime you post.....noeone cares thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Quiksilver, Adidas, Burton and Amer Sports

they own it all


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

banffbadass said:


> NFA is gone now.


good they sucked balls!

they had YKK zips on all their coat's, but for the one major zipper up the center! duh!

guess which one broke on me when half way up a mountain, leaving me to freeze my nipples off all the way down to the village, to buy an over priced columbus coat!?


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

zumiezrep24 said:


> ....which blows because if they made their boards in the forum plant their boards would be 20x better and i would buy one. and i dispise burton


Strange, since my Forum board was made in Austria... that leads me to believe Forum doesn't own a plant, but rather has ELAN press their boards.
And for that matter, it seems ELAN presses a LOT of boards for a lot of manufacturers.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

hmmm... i know that my burton and nitro boards are also made in austria
and i am quite sure my rome was too

austria must be the sweat shop of europe! its all those eastern euro immigrants i reckon!


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> hmmm... i know that my burton and nitro boards are also made in austria
> and i am quite sure my rome was too
> 
> austria must be the sweat shop of europe! its all those eastern euro immigrants i reckon!


lol, that or has a very good plant that everyone uses to press their boards 
I believe Wolfie said his boards are also made in Austria in another forum, so that would mean the Atomics he's got and whatever else as well.
Also, I believe someone mentioning the m3 discord was pressed in austria, that would lead me to assume that even buying a cheapy like the m3 discord could produce really good riding.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

zumiezrep24 said:


> forum owns jeenyus special blend and foursquare.
> burton bought forum last year so with that being said burton now owns forum jeenyus special blend and foursquare. burton now owns the snowboarding world with thouse 4 companies. which blows because if they made their boards in the forum plant their boards would be 20x better and i would buy one. and i dispise burton


ehh, I don't know how burton boards ride, since I just got into snowboarindg, but it just seems like burton is trying to control everything and buying it out. You go to a slope and what kind of rental boards do you see? Burton. You watch the x-games and what kind of boards do you see being used most? Burton. Now again, they could ride wonderfully, but I am not big on being the same and having the same as everything else, therefore, I don't think I would ever buy a burton board. (lol, even though I bought a forum board, which they own, so I guess I kinda did, but they are still made like two separate companies, so you get my point.)



PaoloSmythe said:


> hmmm... i know that my burton and nitro boards are also made in austria
> and i am quite sure my rome was too
> 
> austria must be the sweat shop of europe! its all those eastern euro immigrants i reckon!


yea, my forum recon was made there as well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

PaoloSmythe said:


> and i am quite sure my rome was too


ya my new flag was made in austria


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

FrankDaTank089 said:


> but I am not big on being the same and having the same as everything else, therefore, I don't think I would ever buy a burton board.


Go to any given mountain. Look at all the boards. Maybe 40% are Burton (and I'm being really liberal with that number). The other 60% are all non-Burton. People trying to be "different." Based on pure numbers, it looks like the "different" people are in the *majority*, and thus, *quite the same*. Being "different" often collapses into conformity. Check-out any crust punk show. They all look quite "different" from people on Wall St., yet they are all dressed just like each other, and hold the same political beliefs. What is that old saying, "I want to be different, just like everyone else." If you really want to be different, by a Burton board *because* people like you don't like them. That would really be bucking the-cool-kid system. Don't seek to be "different", seek to be authentic. 

The average, person thinks he isn't. 

In the meantime, have fun with that Burton, I mean, Forum deck you got.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

sedition said:


> In the meantime, have fun with that Burton, I mean, Forum deck you got.


yea, yea, yea. anyways, you made it seem like burton was less than other boards used when you said 40% is burton and the other 60% is other. well yea, out of the other 60% when you break it down, you have what, %15 of this kind, 10% of this kind, another %15 of this kind, maybe 20% of one kind. anyway, that makes the burton boards on the slope at least twice as many as any other type of board on the slope.

but i do see what your saying, still, you cant deny it, everything is burton this, and burton that, on or off the slope. and another thing, why dose burton have the triangle screw system and not the normal 4 screws? They are the only board that has it right? And it fucks you up on what type of binding you want to get unless you plan on buying burton bindings. I mean, you can still get the other bindings, but with a different screw plate, but still...


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

FrankDaTank089 said:


> yea, yea, yea. anyways, you made it seem like burton was less than other boards used when you said 40% is burton and the other 60% is other. well yea, out of the other 60% when you break it down, you have what, %15 of this kind, 10% of this kind, another %15 of this kind, maybe 20% of one kind. anyway, that makes the burton boards on the slope at least twice as many as any other type of board on the slope.
> 
> but i do see what your saying, still, you cant deny it, everything is burton this, and burton that, on or off the slope. and another thing, why dose burton have the triangle screw system and not the normal 4 screws? They are the only board that has it right? And it fucks you up on what type of binding you want to get unless you plan on buying burton bindings. I mean, you can still get the other bindings, but with a different screw plate, but still...


The universal plates will usually mount on burton boards no problem.

And everyone loves to hate on burton. there have been too many threads about it.
They have a good business model, and you can't deny it. 
As Sedition said, you can be the same as everyone else and try to be different from burton, but they still make a good product. No matter what the zumies' rep says, their boards don't crack so easily. The reason White's did is because it was used/abused, and eventually, the time came.
Their bindings are good as well, and there have been nothing but raves about the cartels.

The reason you see Burton as rentals is because they can afford to give that many boards to any resort/chain of resorts.

Intrawest, owners of Blue Mountain, Tremblant, Whistler/Black Comb, Copper, Mammoth, Steamboat, the list is endless, has what seems to be a partnership with burton (as well as Salomon) in that all their rentals are Burton (Salomon for skiis).
This is obviously a position that every board manufacturer wants to be in, no matter how much they want to be the 'underdog'. 

If there ARE any horror stories about burton, you have to keep in mind the following:
HUGE line of gear. Anywhere from dirt cheap to really expensive. Being a company as large as they are, i'm sure 80% of their sales are their bottom end stuff. Obviously, if say, 40% of every mountain, is burton, they have a large market share. So it makes sense that you hear MORE stories about burton gear breaking, than any other company. Now break it all down by %, and I'm sure you will find the numbers the same.
Again, the boards are all made in the same plants, whether in Austria or in the states, or in even Canada.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

FrankDaTank089 said:


> I mean, you can still get the other bindings, but with a different screw plate, but still...


"but still"...nothing. As the other post says (and have a zillion others), any binding will fit on their boards. The fact that they have a 3-hole as opposed to a 4-hole...well, if you look hard for a reason, you can find one. That said, having one less hole is certainly a "valid" reason to hate Burton. As is the reason that we should hate them because "everything is burton." 

As many have said over and over again, there is no problem with hating on any company, provided that there are *substantive reason* to do so. To date, I have not seen *one* substantive argument as to why Burton deserves any of the negativity. What such complaints about Burton usually do disclose, however, is the authors' disposition to jump on a bandwagon with little, to no, critical thought involved. I call it the Borat-effect. Sometimes all you have to do is give someone a platform to make an idiot of themselves with. Often, just saying the word "Burton" is enough of a stage.


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

I don't have issue with Burton at all. I don't use their stuff, but it is a personal preference. I lived in NYC mostly brooklyn for about 10 years before moving to Denver this past summer and think that Burton on the east coast is really involved with the community. Skateboarding is huge in NYC and every kid I know who did this was given a pro card and a huge discount on burton items. These are not pro skateboarders, but people who will be on the mountain in the winter having at it. Burton started on the east coast and really caters to that crowd which is huge. The Burton bias seems to be big out west, but the opposite on the east coast from my experience. When I mentioned to a friend of mine that I was going to start snowboarding last year, he offered to get me a pro card so I could get a decent discount on equipment from their store in SOHO. They have simply grown with the sport...I myself have always liked the small mom and pop companies is all my hobbies, so I have not bought them...but overall they are probably good for the sport...I like seeing snowboarding on TV and the such....


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

FrankDaTank089 said:


> ehh, I don't know how burton boards ride, since I just got into snowboarindg, but it just seems like burton is trying to control everything and buying it out.


Mr Da Tank.... one little thing you might wish to consider, is that burton in their efforts to _'control and buy' _everything are keeping snowboarders *FOR *snowboarders.

companies like _Jeenyus _for example, were founded by snowboarders, who then for whatever reason looked to cash in / sell out, by putting their brand up for sale. (nowt wrong with this: we all gots to get paid) point is, if _burton _didn't buy them, a ski company or massive multi-billion dollar, multi-national corporation would have.

tiny brands can more often than not cost more money than they are worth, and as you rightly observe, Burton are hardly hurting for money. but the point is, companies like _Salomon _and _K2 _etc are all ski companies who have since the pioneering days of jake burton inventing snowboarding, complained it was a fad, and then when it became clear it wasn't, cashed in big time!

_burton _is run by snowboarders, who i confess are profit motivated. but then all other companies have the exact same motives (to ensure their survival obviously, even the holy _rome_!) whereas other companies, such as those under the _Amer Sports _umbrella, have their business plan determined by boardroom suits.

so if a consideration of 'control' concerns you, who would you prefer this control went to....

1. the creator of snowboarding?
2. a bunch of suits who only ever occasionally ski?


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

FrankDaTank089 said:


> anyway, that makes the burton boards on the slope at least twice as many as any other type of board on the slope.


You totally missed my point, or, are tying to refute with a failed argument. To simplify, despite the fact that there may only be 5% of Never Summer boards on the mountain (I'm one of those 5%, btw!), the combined aggregate of of people trying to be "Burton-different" comprises a majority of the mountain. Thus, the "different" people, taken as whole, have the greater % of herd mentality.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> Mr Da Tank.... one little thing you might wish to consider, is that burton in their efforts to _'control and buy' _everything are keeping snowboarders *FOR *snowboarders.
> 
> companies like _Jeenyus _for example, were founded by snowboarders, who then for whatever reason looked to cash in / sell out, by putting their brand up for sale. (nowt wrong with this: we all gots to get paid) point is, if _burton _didn't buy them, a ski company or massive multi-billion dollar, multi-national corporation would have.
> 
> ...


*STANDING APPLAUSE FROM ACROSS THE BIG LAKE*


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

*different? really!?*



sedition said:


> Thus, the "different" people, taken as whole, have the greater % of herd mentality.



at the risk of incurring further applause *thank you very much incidentally*

if one truly wishes to be _different_, then irrespective of brands, you will be wearing a skin tight jacket and pair of trousers, along with a skis!

and the very last thing you would be doing, is forming part of a sideways sliding, online collective such as this! non?


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

BRsnow said:


> I have always liked the small mom and pop companies is all my hobbies, so I have not bought them...but overall they are probably good for the sport...


Best, quote ever. There is huge merit in being able to see the value, worth, and necessity of BOTH these types of companies. 

The mom and pop companies are, usually, are in total control of what they are producing. They are idealistic. They are busting their ass to get goods out the door, and usually not making much $ in the process. They also usually make some really dope products, too. Hence, people should totally support places / companies like this. This is exact reason I have a Never Summer deck. Also, without start-ups like these, you don't companys like Burton...

As for companys like Burton...they have grown the sport, and are directlly and indirectlly for getting millions of people to ride. "Snowboarding is the best gift we have to give." -Jake Burton. They also have enough money, and enough heart, to also be a socially reposnible company. K2, Ride, Gnu, Rome, etc...none of them are doing anything close to the CHILL program (that I am aware of). If I am going to support a compnay, I want it to be one that either (1) needs the support, via a mom and pop company, or (2) is doing some directlly to make the world a better place, and is socially responsible. From what I know, Burton is the only one doing that. Hence, the exact reason I also own a Burton deck.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> you will be wearing a skin tight jacket and pair of trousers


Tired that. Not warm enough. 

Besides, it's about being authentic, not different. If wearing a suit and listening to Kenny G is you, than more power to you. It would look really forced and contrived to Mr. Wall St in a Slayer shirt.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Here's a great independent company run by some guys from Jackon Hole, WY. 

Illuminati Snowboards

ill23.COM: Online Snowboard Shop

Just picked up a Willie McMillon 06 model and it honestly makes the Burton and Morrow boards that my buddies ride look like cheap plastic. I also got a DEEP discount since they're a smaller company and pretty much sell direct. 

I think McMillon is the CEO of BlueBird wax or something to that effect.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

PaoloSmythe said:


> Mr Da Tank.... one little thing you might wish to consider, is that burton in their efforts to _'control and buy' _everything are keeping snowboarders *FOR *snowboarders.
> 
> companies like _Jeenyus _for example, were founded by snowboarders, who then for whatever reason looked to cash in / sell out, by putting their brand up for sale. (nowt wrong with this: we all gots to get paid) point is, if _burton _didn't buy them, a ski company or massive multi-billion dollar, multi-national corporation would have.
> 
> ...


ok, well i see exactly where you are coming from and maybe I just looked at it from the wrong point of view.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

got another question. When you guys say "DC" is owned by quicksilver, do you mean the snowboarding division of dc, or do you mean all of dc?

another question, is Rome independent or have they also sold out to someone?


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

DC Shoes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Quicksilver has it all. However, from what I remember of working in the skate industry at the time DC came together, some of the information on that wiki entery is skewered...or maybe me memory is. It's been awhile. 

Rome: no idea. I'd also like to know.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

sedition said:


> DC Shoes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Quicksilver has it all. However, from what I remember of working in the skate industry at the time DC came together, some of the information on that wiki entery is skewered...or maybe me memory is. It's been awhile.
> 
> Rome: no idea. I'd also like to know.


thanks. yea, im not sure about that for dc eitehr. I use globe skate shoes when I skate. I just thought it was weird because this was the first time that I heard that quicksilver was the owner of dc. I actually think its kinda funny, becuase I always pictured quicksilver as a surf clothing company that was kidna big, but all they did was clothing and it wasn't that big. lol, guess I was wrong.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

zumiezrep24 said:


> burton now owns the snowboarding world with thouse 4 companies. which blows because if they made their boards in the forum plant their boards would be 20x better and i would buy one. and i dispise burton


actually its a good thing that burton bought forum. all they did was quality control. peter line, though a good snowboader, was running forum into the ground. what forum ended up being known for was their sick graphics, not how well their boards performed. look what happened, burton bought forum, now they have a top ten board under $400 according to future snowboard mag. Jake still rides over 100 times a year, his company may have bought out many others, but the only effect that has on the companies is that their quality goes up. Out of everyone i've ever talked to that hated burton, i've met maybe 2 or three that have REAL justtification for their opinion. burton is pushing the envelope of snowboard tech every year and are responsible for a huge amount of tech that we now consider standard. jeremy jones does this huge gap to boardslide in i think picture this, if you pay attention, his board flexes soooo much, if burton is such a crappy company, why do pros like him, terje, sorsa, solberg, oksanen, mads, or de marchi ride for them. sure you could argue that its about the money, but when it comes to guys like jj and terje, they've been around so long, by now they've got enough and if burton wasn't good, they'd be riding for companies they like. I say don't hate companies regardless, everyone makes something for someone, just cause you don't like what you've tried doesn't mean the whole company sucks.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

oh and on rome, it was started by guys that ditched burton so i think they're self owned but i dont know who presses their boards if they don't do it themselves.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

sedition said:


> Go to any given mountain. Look at all the boards. Maybe 40% are Burton (and I'm being really liberal with that number). The other 60% are all non-Burton. People trying to be "different." Based on pure numbers, it looks like the "different" people are in the *majority*, and thus, *quite the same*. Being "different" often collapses into conformity. Check-out any crust punk show. They all look quite "different" from people on Wall St., yet they are all dressed just like each other, and hold the same political beliefs. What is that old saying, "I want to be different, just like everyone else." If you really want to be different, by a Burton board *because* people like you don't like them. That would really be bucking the-cool-kid system. Don't seek to be "different", seek to be authentic.
> 
> The average, person thinks he isn't.
> 
> In the meantime, have fun with that Burton, I mean, Forum deck you got.


well fucken said, rack him. you, my friend, just won post of the day.

different != authentic.
you are all unique, just like everyone around you.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

FrankDaTank089 said:


> thanks. yea, im not sure about that for dc eitehr. I use globe skate shoes when I skate. I just thought it was weird because this was the first time that I heard that quicksilver was the owner of dc. I actually think its kinda funny, becuase I always pictured quicksilver as a surf clothing company that was kidna big, but all they did was clothing and it wasn't that big. lol, guess I was wrong.


I do know that Natas is like the head of design of Quicksilver.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Nivek said:


> oh and on rome, it was started by guys that ditched burton so i think they're self owned but i dont know who presses their boards if they don't do it themselves.


Thanks for the info, Nivek...and your great previous post.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

gearmeout said:


> well fucken said, rack him. you, my friend, just won post of the day.
> 
> different != authentic.
> you are all unique, just like everyone around you.


Thanks, man!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Nivek said:


> actually its a good thing that burton bought forum. all they did was quality control. peter line, though a good snowboader, was running forum into the ground. what forum ended up being known for was their sick graphics, not how well their boards performed. look what happened, burton bought forum, now they have a top ten board under $400 according to future snowboard mag. Jake still rides over 100 times a year, his company may have bought out many others, but the only effect that has on the companies is that their quality goes up. Out of everyone i've ever talked to that hated burton, i've met maybe 2 or three that have REAL justtification for their opinion. burton is pushing the envelope of snowboard tech every year and are responsible for a huge amount of tech that we now consider standard. jeremy jones does this huge gap to boardslide in i think picture this, if you pay attention, his board flexes soooo much, if burton is such a crappy company, why do pros like him, terje, sorsa, solberg, oksanen, mads, or de marchi ride for them. sure you could argue that its about the money, but when it comes to guys like jj and terje, they've been around so long, by now they've got enough and if burton wasn't good, they'd be riding for companies they like. I say don't hate companies regardless, everyone makes something for someone, just cause you don't like what you've tried doesn't mean the whole company sucks.


this is forums last year that their boards are made in their plant. quality doesnt matter of the board for pros. think of it. like i said the element team? theyre boards suck but the pros do good on them. why? because there just that good. ive seen and this is a fact more customer complaints on burton boards bindings boots and outerwear than any other company. forum always made a great quality board. they were one of the very few first park boards out there. nd id take the forum US team over the Burton US team anyday. theyve got so much more talent. burton is all superpipe and park. forum is all that and the streets. ill admit burtons europe team is the shit. but honestly, forum had a way better quality board than burton. ive never had a problem with any of my forum boards. my youngblood team slimewall just got a chip in it from some dumbass fucker hitting it and it fallin on the pavement but the edge isnt popping out and its def not affecting my riding at all. burtons? psh... cracked topsheets ive seen well before shaun white did in the xgames, the bases are shitty and always get edgeburn before any board youve gotta wax them frequently, and ive seen em crack too. ill give em credit for starting the snowboarding industry and i know it wouldnt be where it is right now, but if they made their boards a ton better? say forum quality? they would have tons more buyers. and that infinite ride? its bs. the ride kink not broken in is as flexible as the burton blunt and dominate. lets leave the tech advances in the boards to lib-tech... they know what theyre doing.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

oh boy. people please use paragraphs. otherwise my eyes go cross-eyed and i give up. and then i feel bad coz your keyboard bashing goes to waste, as does my chance to learn somthing new.

incidentally, natas is SATAN backwards!

subliminal! quik = evil!


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

zumiezrep24 said:


> this is forums last year that their boards are made in their plant. quality doesnt matter of the board for pros. think of it. like i said the element team? theyre boards suck but the pros do good on them. why? because there just that good. ive seen and this is a fact more customer complaints on burton boards bindings boots and outerwear than any other company. forum always made a great quality board. they were one of the very few first park boards out there. nd id take the forum US team over the Burton US team anyday. theyve got so much more talent. burton is all superpipe and park. forum is all that and the streets. ill admit burtons europe team is the shit. but honestly, forum had a way better quality board than burton. ive never had a problem with any of my forum boards. my youngblood team slimewall just got a chip in it from some dumbass fucker hitting it and it fallin on the pavement but the edge isnt popping out and its def not affecting my riding at all. burtons? psh... cracked topsheets ive seen well before shaun white did in the xgames, the bases are shitty and always get edgeburn before any board youve gotta wax them frequently, and ive seen em crack too. ill give em credit for starting the snowboarding industry and i know it wouldnt be where it is right now, but if they made their boards a ton better? say forum quality? they would have tons more buyers. and that infinite ride? its bs. the ride kink not broken in is as flexible as the burton blunt and dominate. lets leave the tech advances in the boards to lib-tech... they know what theyre doing.



And again....

You forget that Burton makes up a larger amount of the sales. Especially, burton's lower end models.
Now, keeping that in mind, obviously, will you see more complaints about burton, just because of the sheer market share. However, do a percentage breakdown, and you will most likely, note that the % are very similar.
This is basic economics. You have to realize that there is a higher demand for the lower end Burtons, and as a result, you hear more about those same boards.

Also, keep in mind that there are very few plants utilized for pressing boards. So, why would the quality differ so much from the Forum that's pressed in Austria, at the Elan Factory, and the Burton that's pressed in Austria, at the Elan Factory.

And if you were in fact trying to say that last year's forums were made in 'their'[Burton's? Forum's?] plant, then you need to do some research. And... I doubt that a company as small as Forum could afford to have their own plant. (Again, basic economics)
I have last year's (06/07) Forum that was made in Austria.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

zumiezrep24 said:


> this is forums last year that their boards are made in their plant. quality doesnt matter of the board for pros. think of it. like i said the element team? theyre boards suck but the pros do good on them. why? because there just that good. ive seen and this is a fact more customer complaints on burton boards bindings boots and outerwear than any other company. forum always made a great quality board. they were one of the very few first park boards out there. nd id take the forum US team over the Burton US team anyday. theyve got so much more talent. burton is all superpipe and park. forum is all that and the streets. ill admit burtons europe team is the shit. but honestly, forum had a way better quality board than burton. ive never had a problem with any of my forum boards. my youngblood team slimewall just got a chip in it from some dumbass fucker hitting it and it fallin on the pavement but the edge isnt popping out and its def not affecting my riding at all. burtons? psh... cracked topsheets ive seen well before shaun white did in the xgames, the bases are shitty and always get edgeburn before any board youve gotta wax them frequently, and ive seen em crack too. ill give em credit for starting the snowboarding industry and i know it wouldnt be where it is right now, but if they made their boards a ton better? say forum quality? they would have tons more buyers. and that infinite ride? its bs. the ride kink not broken in is as flexible as the burton blunt and dominate. lets leave the tech advances in the boards to lib-tech... they know what theyre doing.


I just ran into the wall of text. 
Oh the humanity and lack of apostrophes. A monologue diatribe against the forces of evil, the establishment. Stand up and fight against "the MAN" who made the industry what it is today.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

gearmeout said:


> I just ran into the wall of text.
> Oh the humanity and lack of apostrophes. A monologue diatribe against the forces of evil, the establishment. Stand up and fight against "the MAN" who made the industry what it is today.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


Look this whole argument is stupid. Burton is a quality product. Do other companies make boards that are better than theirs yes is some respects and no in others. 

And all this talk doesn't matter anyways. You can argue with zumer zemier whatever the fuck his name is till your blue in the face and your not going to change his mind and your not going to change yours.

Also wasn't the original topic of this just supposed to be about who owns what company. Yes Burton owns alot, who gives a fuck.. that was not the question.

If you really wanna have another I hate Burton thead go find an old one and revive it and stop jacking other peoples threads for a stupid argument thats has no end.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> and stop jacking other peoples threads for a stupid argument thats has no end.


Welcome to the Internets.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh I'm not new to I'm just tired or reading the same argument in about 10 threads all being posted in at the same time. Plus this particular discussion does nothing but create tension between opposing opinions which can then translate into life tension at things like meets which then creates a bad time.

It's like skiing: I can tell you right now if french fry when you wanna pizza your gunna have a bad time....


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

*ocp*

I happen to also be a road cyclist and I post threads on bikeforums.net. 
They have a lot of fun with self deprecating humor there and many of their members belong to the "OCP" or "Obsessive Compulsive Poseur" club. 

I'm not advocating that SBF members bust a jack move on their another forum's self deprecation, but a little bit of lightening up might not be such a bad idea. Perhaps a truce can be brokered between the anti-establishment CORE purists and the Multinational corporate industrial complex (read: All companies but Rome and NS) if more boarders would just come clean about not having been "all in up da scene" since day one (myself included). 

Everywhere I go, every sport/hobby I participate in, the purists try to make it so hard for the enthusiasts to just have fun and to spend their money the way they see fit.

/flameoff


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

gearmeout said:


> Everywhere I go, every sport/hobby I participate in, the purists try to make it so hard for the enthusiasts to just have fun and to spend their money the way they see fit.


Agreed. I also find the same thing in every other sport/music/hobbie/social sub-culture I am part of. The really ironic part of this is that these "purists" are often "harder core than thou for a year or two" (-Dead Kennedys), and then they are never heard from again. Meanwhile, the "real" purists are the ones who have been around for a long, long time and could give a rats ass about the pagentry going on around them. If anything, it source of humor, self-decpreiating and otherwise, for those who have their eyes open enough to see the absurdity of the whole thing.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Fuck Burton!!!

Ok there I said it now we can all move on!

back to the original post


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

lisevolution said:


> Fuck Burton!!!
> 
> Ok there I said it now we can all move on!
> 
> back to the original post


lol, word, i guess


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

PannikAttk said:


> Here's a great independent company run by some guys from Jackon Hole, WY.
> 
> Illuminati Snowboards
> 
> ...


I bought the Pentagon from them last year and got last year's Aegis for this year....it's made with bamboo ! They make sweet boards and I haven't found one complaint from anyone about them. They are easy to contact and will hook you up too. They still have decks left over from last year for killer deals, got my wife the '07 Pentagon for $100. I believe the Hybrid won a good wood award a couple years ago. They will always be my first choice when I am looking for a new board.


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

Karpediem said:


> I bought the Pentagon from them last year and got last year's Aegis for this year....it's made with bamboo ! They make sweet boards and I haven't found one complaint from anyone about them. They are easy to contact and will hook you up too. They still have decks left over from last year for killer deals, got my wife the '07 Pentagon for $100. I believe the Hybrid won a good wood award a couple years ago. They will always be my first choice when I am looking for a new board.


I wonder if they will make a deal for a 100 dollar board and ship to canada ...hmm....


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

Karpediem said:


> I bought the Pentagon from them last year and got last year's Aegis for this year....it's made with bamboo ! They make sweet boards and I haven't found one complaint from anyone about them. They are easy to contact and will hook you up too. They still have decks left over from last year for killer deals, got my wife the '07 Pentagon for $100. I believe the Hybrid won a good wood award a couple years ago. They will always be my first choice when I am looking for a new board.


Yup, just holding this thing in your hand makes you realize that these boards are top notch! I'm going on a ski trip to Keystone Colorado in a few days so I'll chime back in with my impressions :thumbsup:


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

romesaz said:


> I wonder if they will make a deal for a 100 dollar board and ship to canada ...hmm....


I got the 148cm for my wife, they have the 144cm and 148cm for sale right now for $99 plus 23% off so it's $77....shipping to Toronto is $27..not sure if there are other charges though. The other $99 boards they had a month ago were boards with a blemish on the graphics...call 'em up and see if they got any left.




PannikAttk said:


> Yup, just holding this thing in your hand makes you realize that these boards are top notch! I'm going on a ski trip to Keystone Colorado in a few days so I'll chime back in with my impressions :thumbsup:


The McMillon is pretty close to the Aegis I have. I am sure you'll love it.


----------

